# What are these wheels?



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Anybody know what kind of wheels were on the SE-R when the first pics were released? Or know if you can get them.

http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/specs2.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

They are Enkei's, but I forget what the name of them are. Do a search on FreshAlloy or b15sentra.net. I know there is a post out their that has the name of them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, They're enkei's:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they're called fubuki's


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

jpalm said:


> *They are Enkei's, but I forget what the name of them are. Do a search on FreshAlloy or b15sentra.net. I know there is a post out their that has the name of them. *



Why research on those other sites when we have members like 1997 GA16DE????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, actually back some time ago, I saw a picture of the new spec-v (back before it was released) and I wanted to find out what wheels those were. anyway, I remembered that I found them and saved a file on my computer. so there you go.

1 big collection of Nissan Geeks


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn! there like $180 each. Not as high as some of the others, though.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh my GOD!!!
Rice alert!! And I thought 20's were bad. 
I guess there more for the ghetto Excursions and Explorers, but still.
Check out the 22, 23, and 24'' wheels.


http://www.tires-n-parts.com/wheels/wheels.html


----------

